# looking for somewhat cheap LED low profile lightbar



## palatineplowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

i need a kinda cheap led low pro light bar from 27" to full size anyone got any info on new or even good condition used ones im in need and i dont wanna spend $800 on a new one for a temporary truck ya know?


----------



## palatineplowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

and itd be nice if it had a ciggarette adapter


----------



## palatineplowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

no one knows anything?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

ebay search Voltex Lightbars. i have a 47' and love it. have had it 3-4years


----------



## palatineplowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks alot buddy


----------



## stevehawk23 (Oct 24, 2010)

check elightbars.com people are always selling good stuff at reasonable prices


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Mini verve lightbar. Bout 400 for a 27 i believe. Google whacker industries


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

heres mine

http://www.uniformswarehouse.com/prostores/servlet/-strse-1680/27%22-Streamlined-Ultra-LED/Detail


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

palatineplowboy;1366347 said:


> i need a kinda cheap led low pro light bar from 27" to full size anyone got any info on new or even good condition used ones im in need and i dont wanna spend $800 on a new one for a temporary truck ya know?


if you cant find anything .... i have a Whelen Mini Liberty (amber) with magnets and cigar plug for $350


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

For the price, check out Speedtech lights. All bars come with cigarette lighter plugs are LED wicked bright and are priced very reasonably. This is what I have and used both for 3 seasons with very good results.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

strobes n more has a deal going on, just saw it posted here on the strobe page, for one of the mini LED lightbars.

FOUND IT

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130084


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING (Dec 3, 2011)

Like weeman said Voltexlights.com. I have all there light bars and I love them. Just ordered two 56 inch light bars from them. I have to say there strobe lights for your headlights are horrible.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-lp-series-responder-led.html



04tundra;1367034 said:


> heres mine
> 
> http://www.uniformswarehouse.com/prostores/servlet/-strse-1680/27%22-Streamlined-Ultra-LED/Detail


do you have any videos of it? how bright are the alley lights?


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

*beacons*

Question curious why do people like the light bars over the led or strobe beacons with the beacon you get 360 degrees automatically?


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Probably because of the amount of light output you get from a bar vs a beacon. Thats my reasoning anwho


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

do you have any videos of it? how bright are the alley lights?

i have a video of the light bar working but i cant post it for some reason


----------



## greenbaylawns (Mar 25, 2008)

LunchBox;1367831 said:


> For the price, check out Speedtech lights. All bars come with cigarette lighter plugs are LED wicked bright and are priced very reasonably. This is what I have and used both for 3 seasons with very good results.


We bought one this year. The Fusion Ace Quad Yellow / Yellow. It's really bright when its white outside


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

04tundra;1369610 said:


> do you have any videos of it? how bright are the alley lights?
> 
> i have a video of the light bar working but i cant post it for some reason


can you upload it to youtube?


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

i figured out how to post it...heres a vid

ill have to get a better vid in when its dusk so you can see it better


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

IC-Smoke;1369695 said:


> can you upload it to youtube?


^^^^ I agree, wouldn't mind seeing the patterns.


----------



## CHasselberger (Jul 10, 2010)

Stay away from the off-brand Chinese made crap. They may look good on video and may work weel for the first few outings. Check out www.sirennet.com I have a whelen responder LP that has over 35 flash patterns.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

04tundra;1367034 said:


> heres mine
> 
> http://www.uniformswarehouse.com/prostores/servlet/-strse-1680/27%22-Streamlined-Ultra-LED/Detail


How many patterns does that bar have?


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

i believe 22-25 different patterns. ill have a better video up later if it stops raining


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

04tundra;1371337 said:


> i believe 22-25 different patterns. ill have a better video up later if it stops raining


Ok thanks, do you notice if the alley lights help much? Over all do you like the bar?


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

The alley lights are OK...they are super bright but they are parallel to the bars height so they dont light up the ground next to the truck so much as they do a house they are pointed at. i put the square ddm tuning LED lights on my backrack to help with that problem. ill have a video tomorrow of the bar working


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

04tundra;1371689 said:


> The alley lights are OK...they are super bright but they are parallel to the bars height so they dont light up the ground next to the truck so much as they do a house they are pointed at. i put the square ddm tuning LED lights on my backrack to help with that problem. ill have a video tomorrow of the bar working


That bar looks really nice...I may look into it.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Any word on that new video?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Speedtech is junk


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/lb_EPL7000.htm

I just got this one for around $250


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We stock the Pinnacle and a very nice bar with excellent light output, 90 lb magnets and good 360 degree coverage.


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

heres the new vid but for some reason its very very blurry, kind of a waste. im working on trying to get one thats not blurry.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1377193 said:


> Speedtech is junk


Do you have personal experience with speed tech?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

heres mine! 









mine is like the bottom one in ALL amber. cost about 300
very nice! easy to see in the day time even better at night!
many different flash patterns 
http://priority1emergency.com/catal...ducts_id=53&osCsid=g229vmif2pgisgheqk5mm6hd55


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

*Speedtech.....Whacker....led outfitters ......mcgreen sales.....and Volex.....ALL GARBAGE....don't waste your money..*

yes i have fixed and replaced MANY of all of these bars.....the china made KNOCK OFF bars are junk crap...plain and simple...

i suggest the *WHELEN LP RESPONDER.....1000x better* than anything listed so far as far as value and bang for the buck....


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

George:

As for McGreen sales, are you speaking of just his LED bars? 

I bought a CODE3 dual 55w rotator from him last year and it's held up pretty good. I'm just wondering if you mean all his stuff is knock-off's ( meaning I didnt get a real CODE3 ).


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

dieseltech;1377507 said:


> Do you have personal experience with speed tech?


If you google speed tech or LED outfitters all you see is negative reviews.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Love my responder. Whelen all the way.


----------



## chakakan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Lightbar*

X2 Whelen all the way!!! Yes they are pricey but look at this way....majority of their LED bars come with a 5 year warranty. Divide the price over the warranty life and they are not that expensive. The LP mini cost about $60/yr....you can't even fill one tank of gas for that much.


----------



## Tundraplow07 (Nov 29, 2011)

04tundra;1377386 said:


> heres the new vid but for some reason its very very blurry, kind of a waste. im working on trying to get one thats not blurry.


did you ever get a new vid up ? i'm looking for a bar as well do you know if its american made ?


----------

